# paint jobs



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

thinking of having 544G deere loader blasted/painted. for a good job w/decals, what it going to cost? the estimate i got seems kinda high to me, but i've seen his work, and he does a GREAT job. $4000


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Not sure, we do all of our painting ourselves. You are prolly looking at about 2 days sandblasting and about 20 bags of sand. Paint and primer is gonna cost you a few hundred bucks. Decals are disgustingly pricey. They will prolly run you a few hundred. The biggest thing is labor. I would say that $4,000 would be a resonable price.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> thinking of having [a loader] blasted/painted w/decals. the $4K estimate i got seems kinda high


The things you "old timers" will spend money on slays me. You gonna put a spoiler on the back and go with a new chrome grill? Maybe a chrome exhaust stack?:thumbsup:
$4K "sounds" insanely high too me unless your business derives some corresponding benefit from the expense. I can't see a painters service being so unique, his costs so high, or the risk he's taking so considerable that he should leverage $4K for 4 (?) gallons of paint. What's Ritchie Bros. charging for a "freshen up" these days?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

For a real good job we would pay more here in CT for that size machine.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this ole loader has 9700 hrs on it, we've maintained it well, and overall, it looks pretty good. we just stuck 4500 bucks into the mechanical end of it, and our intent is to run it a min. of another 4k hrs. i think the benefit of the paint job is what we'll derive from our small market area is...........that we take pride in what our stuff looks like, and that will carry over into the quality of the work we perform for them. here, it's somewhat of a billboard of who you are. historically, i look back on the competition that has come and gone....either they start with junk, end with junk.....,or they buy new, and in 2 yrs time, have junk. you mention the chrome stack, i think i'm going to buy me one. pipeguy, i've seen your politics/religion posts and you present yourself extremely well. i was not gifted with that ability. it's my intent with this paint job, to continue to present our company in a positive, well organized, well maintained light, that our customers know we're proud of what we do, our operation, and of the job we do for them. that when we leave the job, they pay us, they know they got the best bang for the buck possible. i haven't the verbal capabilities to compete with someone of your gift of gab, so maybe my presentation "paint jobs" of my business ,my experience, my references on completed projects are my way of selling myself.


----------



## C buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Day, I agree with you 100%. I think what your equipment looks like says alot about your biz. That does'nt mean if your equipment looks rough, you do a bad job, but the average person sees nice clean equipment they automaticly think something good. By the way, $4000 does'nt sound like a bad price, I got a price of $1200 to blast and paint the box of my dump.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

A man who takes care of his tools, sharpens them, oils them and cleans them will always be ready for the new jobs that those tools bring to him.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

dayexco,
Like the others say, get it painted and present yourself with a clean and professional look. Don't listen to people who don't see the whole picture, it's hard when you only look through pipes.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> this ole loader has 9700 hrs on it, we've maintained it well, and overall, it looks pretty good. we just stuck 4500 bucks into the mechanical end of it, and our intent is to run it a min. of another 4k hrs. i think the benefit of the paint job is what we'll derive from our small market area is...........that we take pride in what our stuff looks like, and that will carry over into the quality of the work we perform for them. here, it's somewhat of a billboard of who you are. historically, i look back on the competition that has come and gone....either they start with junk, end with junk.....,or they buy new, and in 2 yrs time, have junk. you mention the chrome stack, i think i'm going to buy me one. pipeguy, i've seen your politics/religion posts and you present yourself extremely well. i was not gifted with that ability. it's my intent with this paint job, to continue to present our company in a positive, well organized, well maintained light, that our customers know we're proud of what we do, our operation, and of the job we do for them. that when we leave the job, they pay us, they know they got the best bang for the buck possible. i haven't the verbal capabilities to compete with someone of your gift of gab, so maybe my presentation "paint jobs" of my business ,my experience, my references on completed projects are my way of selling myself.


 Day,
Great post! Couldn't agree with your thoughts on this anymore. Seems like Pipe has never had to do maitenance or upkeep a machine himself. I don't think $4k is to high for that paint job either.
Years ago I bought an Allis-Chamers bucket loader. Fortunately for me at the time I had a young guy working for me that must have gotten a set of mechanics tools for his first birthday, this kid could fix or do anything. Well one winter we bring this old girl into the shop and he went through everything, got all the leaks, repacked a couple of cylinders, sandblasted, painted, decals, new glass, weatherstripping. It was like putting a prom dress on a pig. She looked real pretty, but boy that old Detroit still squealed when you put your foot into the pedal.
But the feeling you have when you bring her onto a job site, or to get up into the cab was like night and day. 
Day, I say go for it, and then post some pics of her in her new dress. :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> ...i haven't the verbal capabilities to compete with someone of your gift of gab...


Yeah, OK Day I know your type. You love the newbies like me to drown ourselves in self-admiration while your out closing all the deals and we're busy runnin' our mouths. I meant no offense by the "old timers" remark; more like envy of the fruits of long term success.:notworthy Please forgive my lack of maners if I've offended you.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

there was positively no offense taken. not in the least bit. i just admire people who have the verbal eloquence such as yourself. i spend most of my time stumbling over my tongue when i try and present myself :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Not sure, we do all of our painting ourselves. You are prolly looking at about 2 days sandblasting and about 20 bags of sand. Paint and primer is gonna cost you a few hundred bucks. Decals are disgustingly pricey. They will prolly run you a few hundred. The biggest thing is labor. I would say that $4,000 would be a resonable price.


What kind of equipment are you using? What size compressor and nozzle?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

plazaman said:


> What kind of equipment are you using? What size compressor and nozzle?


I think it is a 185cfm compressor. Not sure, my dad bought it for $200 a long time ago. It is a dinosaur. It has a 4 cyl International Scout motor in it. It is a V-8 with one side chopped off, pretty neat. We couldn't get it to run and here it was the distributor. To buy one it was around $200. So my dad found a distributor for a V-8 and ground every other lobe of and rebuilt it and now it runs like a champ. We usually use fine sand. Medium and coarse sand tends to hurt :laughing:


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

There is nothing more eye-catching for me than an older vehicle or pc of equip in truly "mint" condition.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I think it is a 185cfm compressor. Not sure, my dad bought it for $200 a long time ago. It is a dinosaur. It has a 4 cyl International Scout motor in it. It is a V-8 with one side chopped off, pretty neat. We couldn't get it to run and here it was the distributor. To buy one it was around $200. So my dad found a distributor for a V-8 and ground every other lobe of and rebuilt it and now it runs like a champ. We usually use fine sand. Medium and coarse sand tends to hurt :laughing:



Around how many hours do you think it takes?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

plazaman said:


> Around how many hours do you think it takes?


It depends on what you are sandblasting. We usually strip it all down. Take all of the side shields off, seat, cylinders, bucket or blade, ROPS and we get sq. inch. It does take some time. A typical machine prolly takes 2 full days.


----------

